# good finish for bad conditions



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all.

I am planning on building 2 lofted beds for my boys before their June birthdays. The plan in my head is for the ends to be ladders with 2x4 rungs, 3x3 posts and 1x8 rails with maybe 1x2 for the fall protection rails. I plan on using a hardwood but I haven't trekked down to the good wood store to see what I can get in those dimensions. I know that I can get everything in fir at a closer place, so that is my backup.
Finishing is my least favorite part of a project. I even called a couple local refinishers for a rough quote on a clear finish. They both came in around $2k. So obviously I will be finishing them. 

The biggest problem I have with finishing is not having a reasonable place to do it. My work shop is my backyard. I can do the short pieces in the garden shed 2 or 3 at a time and I might be able to do the long pieces in my mother-in-law’s garage (an hour and ten minutes away).

Other than paint I have only used varathane’s no odor waterborne polyurethane and Daily’s seafin teak oil. I would have to take over the dining room for a few weeks to use the varathane, and I don’t have the time the space or the outside temperature to put on six coats of teak oil for such a big project.

Is there a decent quick drying clear finish that a novice can apply in a low temp (40’s to 50’s) high humidity environment(you can’t count on warm and dry in Seattle until mid July) or should I take over the dining room and use the varathane.

Matt


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Matt,

Use a water borne finish so you can do it in the house. I have had great results with General Finishes Endurovar Water base Polyurethane and their High Performance Polyurethane Water Based Top Coat

Endurovar Water-base Polyurethane Varnish from General Finishes | General Finishes

Environment Friendly High Performance Polyurethane Water Based Top Coat | General Finishes

The difference between the two is the Endura looks more like an oil varnish than a water coating, meaning that it ambers slightly. It also is a more durable coating ad is highly water resistant. If you don't want the amber look then use the High Performance.


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Bob
So water based it is. Momma can't complain about the project taking over the house as she ordered it.
Matt


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I find myself thinking about setting up some of the cheap greenhouse type structures in the back yard for some extra 'generally dry' square footage. PVC pipe and industrial strength plastic sheeting, what a concept!


----------



## mah (Jan 15, 2010)

That sounds great Bill except my wife would have it full if plants about 2 days after I built it.

Matt


----------

